# Odontomantis sp (Ant mantis)



## Ian (Jul 13, 2007)

Ootheca arrived off Yen hatched a few days ago, and they have just started feeding on fruit flies...amazing at such a small size!

















Sorry the picture quality is not so good, I am waiting on a decent macro lens for my cam!


----------



## RodG (Jul 13, 2007)

Great photos!!! That is pretty amazing for their size 8)


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

They look so much like ants!


----------



## Ian (Jul 13, 2007)

They sure do. Here are a couple more shots:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

I would look in the tank going oh my gosh ants attack! :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2007)

the antennas are gone in the 3rd and 4th picture :?


----------



## Ian (Jul 13, 2007)

Na, they are just folded back and out of focus.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 13, 2007)

In the 3rd pic the nymph is shaking it antenna, so u can see it very well on the pic and on the 4th it is cleaning 1


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

I wonder how many mantids people have squished mistaking them... :shock:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 13, 2007)

Ian,

Wonderful pic's! I love how tiny they are.  They look like little ants lol


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2007)

> In the 3rd pic the nymph is shaking it antenna, so u can see it very well on the pic and on the 4th it is cleaning 1


Oops sorry, I meant 2nd and 3rd.

I want ant mantids now


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 14, 2007)

Glad to know Ian  Best of luck with them.


----------



## sufistic (Jul 14, 2007)

Ooo. We have these like everywhere in Singapore! Sometimes you can even find their ooths under the void decks (most Singaporeans live in multi-storey apartments).


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 17, 2007)

I want to know what you are offering maybe we can make a deal. Read your reviews they are OK. Thanks


----------

